# Got my Keys to my new house! Happy Dude.



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, maaaaaaaannnnnnn!!!!
After months of waiting, hoping, discouragement, then a flicker of hope, I am finally the owner of a house. 
Well, I still have a mortgage, so I guess the bank owns it, but it is cheaper in monthly payment, than most apartments in the area.
I went to it last night, but stopped at Wallyworld, to get some new deadbolts and door locks. The power was off so I only had a few hours of daylight left to do some things. 

It was a good feeling. Being in my own house. Walking around it, and seeing kids playing outside that were my daughters age.
Seeing the couple walking their baby down the street in a stroller. It felt "homey".

After returning home, the exwife as usual was on her IPhone. What is it with those things? She has completely phased out every tangible thing in her life outside of that phone. Stares into it incessantly for hours on end, negating the presence of everyone including our daughter, around her.

I'd like to take it and say, here "i am going to do you a favor" and smash it to bits.
I pick up on little things, like her constant "fake" smile into it as if life for her is sooooo lovely and filled with pleasantries. Just like last weekend when I came inside the house from outside and she was bawling on the couch. Things like that make me feel sorry for her, but then a day later its back to "see how strong I am, I am laughing and smiling almost psychotically".
I dont think psychotically is a word.

Well, if shes happy, I am glad. If its fake I am glad too. 
I will by the skin of my teeth get every box, tool, scrap of clothing thats mine, out of that house as soon as I can.

One of the most redeeming things I cant help but to acknowledge, is the recovery of the very "CONTROL" of my own life, my own choices, my own decisions. None of them based upon her or her wishes or some misguided sense of obligation to her despite what she is.
To regain that sense of control over my life, far outweighs the fears of lonliness, or the concerns of being able to take care of all the bills, or issues. Its ME, and I can finally ultimately focus on myself for once without feeling selfish. 

I hope sometime that someone who is going thru what I went thru can read this post and see it from the perspective I have. At times when I had no idea if I was going to be okay, and had lots of worries from left to right, that the recalling of my own self, the recovery of control of my own life and liberties not based upon the concern for another as "marriage" would have had it, is SO WORTH IT. IT FAR OUTSHINES the little worries and concerns of being single again, and managing ones own business of living. This has given me a new power, its like a switch that I can focus on and turn off the "effect" SHE used to have on me and my thoughts and heart. It turns off. It somehow, just does, and now I find myself yearning to get moved into that house as soon as possible.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats! What an accomplishment! Hoping things continue on the upswing for you! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome man, enjoy your new digs!


----------



## maxter (May 24, 2011)

Fabulous Shoo! I'm very happy for you and your ability to finally move forward in your life.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Good, good, good Shoo. This is great news.

You will move on now. Your own home! Wonderful. To do what you want, when you want, what company you may have, a room for your daughter! Congratulations, you deserve it.

Enjoy these feelings and go with them. You are out of prison now.

Good luck and good health!


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Today is the beginning of the rest of your life! Congrats and Enjoy! :smthumbup:


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Party at Shoo's house! Congrats man.


----------



## broken1 (May 10, 2011)

Shooboomafoo said:


> Its ME, and I can finally ultimately focus on myself for once without feeling selfish.


Hmmm... This simple little statement really spoke to me. For someone who has lived in the prison this describes, its actually not a "simple statement" at all.  It tells most of the story...

Happy for you man!! Write a book. I find your writing style quite captivating.:smthumbup:


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm very happy for you, Shoo!


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey Shoo . . . what great news. I've been reading your posts and your journey to this new home. I'm really happy for you (as are so many on here - and I'm sure beyond).

And who says you can't tell about a man from his Avatar!

Blessings for many happy years in the new digs!


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

I CANNOT congratulate you ENOUGH! CONGRATS!!!! Going through the VERY same thing now. Don't forget the surveillance camera in case she goes postal or develop stalking tendencies.....ex wives usually hate to see husbands move on lol


----------

